# Starphire glass



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

Is starphire glass worth the extra money from what I've seen it's an extra $144 for the front panel & a extra $230 for the front and side panels? I know the clarity is suppose to be better but is there any other advantage?
BurlyBear


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Starphire or Low Led glass is going to be very clear and you don't get the green effect you would from normal glass. Acrylic is just as clear as Starphire glass. It's really up to you. I'd say get some photos or look at them in person and go from there. It's all a preferance issue (as well as money)


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

My new 180 is starphire glass. I plan to add water today, if you care to check out some pictures. I can't express an opinion yet, but hopefully I can provide feedback in the very near future. 

Here is the thread:
http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/pasfurs-180-reef-build-21979/


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i think star is just a name brand, but im not 100% sure on that, any low lead glass will do for clarrity.


----------



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

Pasfur I'm looking forward to seeing your post; it will be great to see pictures of a tank before I buy.
Thanks to everyone else who chimed in,
BurlyBear


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> i think star is just a name brand, but im not 100% sure on that, any low lead glass will do for clarrity.


You are correct, low iron.


----------

